
How To Be Creative [pdf] - makeramen
http://changethis.com/manifesto/6.HowToBeCreative/pdf/6.HowToBeCreative.pdf
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Three months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1666339>

No discussion there, so maybe it's worth trying again ...

